# mac external DVD burner compatibility.



## reef_05 (Oct 24, 2005)

Is it possible to purchase any ext. DVD burner for ibooks, or does it have to be mac specific?


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

They pretty much have to be Mac specific. You may find a couple that will work with both a mac & pc, but it's usually one or the other. Can find one online at macwarehouse.com or maczones.com,etc.
Good luck!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

You might want to start your search here.

I installed a plain old Pioneer DVR-106D in my desktop Mac (granted, internal, not external), and it worked just like an OEM DVR (even works with iDVD, which Apple claims will not happen).

I would think that any FireWire or USB burner should work just fine, but it's not exactly my area of expertise, so start with the above link. That site has never steered me wrong, and I'm talking about six or seven years of regular referrals to it.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Never mind about THIS post!
I misread something, and have edited it out.................


----------



## reef_05 (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks guys, thats brilliant! I ended up with the new LaCie d2 Lightscribe. Haven't tried it yet but it seems to be a good one.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

patchburn will modify the os x system so the burner will be totally compatable!!!!!!!!

http://www.patchburn.de/


----------

